# Noisy cricket V2 - help needed



## J man (7/12/18)

Hi guys, so ive recently started using my ncv2 again, when I last used it in series it worked 100%, now all of a sudden only parallel seems to work. If I put it in series the light doenst even go on, please help!


----------



## Silver (7/12/18)

Welcome to the forum @J man 
Lots of noisy cricket fans here
Im sure if you are patient you will get some advice soon

Hope you can get it sorted


----------



## J man (7/12/18)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @J man
> Lots of noisy cricket fans here
> Im sure if you are patient you will get some advice soon
> 
> Hope you can get it sorted


Thanks so much bud


----------



## Silver (7/12/18)

J man said:


> Thanks so much bud



Cool
Just added "help needed" to your thread title
Hopefully it gets noticed quicker
Otherwise people might think you selling one


----------



## M.Adhir (7/12/18)

Either potentiometer/ wiring to the potentiometer is stuffed. 
Or the actual battery contact plate is damaged on the S side. Easy test- try the mod using someone else's battery plate , in series. 

My noisy worked with just one battery when the plate was damaged on only one contact.lasted half as long, but worked.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## J man (7/12/18)

Lol


M.Adhir said:


> Either potentiometer/ wiring to the potentiometer is stuffed.
> Or the actual battery contact plate is damaged on the S side. Easy test- try the mod using someone else's battery plate , in series.
> 
> My noisy worked with just one battery when the plate was damaged on only one contact.lasted half as long, but worked.


Problem is im far away from any vape shops, and basically theonly vaper in town. Is there a way for me to open up the mod? Or buy a new battery contact plate?


----------



## M.Adhir (7/12/18)

J man said:


> Lol
> 
> Problem is im far away from any vape shops, and basically theonly vaper in town. Is there a way for me to open up the mod? Or buy a new battery contact plate?



I actually ended up getting a replacement contact plate from someone who broke their mod. My plate was broken on the parallel side - but series worked fine. What area are you in ?

Maybe I can try and get my old plate to you - that could help eliminate the issue as you will be able to test in series at least as my series side of the plate worked perfectly fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J man (7/12/18)

M.Adhir said:


> I actually ended up getting a replacement contact plate from someone who broke their mod. My plate was broken on the parallel side - but series worked fine. What area are you in ?
> 
> Maybe I can try and get my old plate to you - that could help eliminate the issue as you will be able to test in series at least as my series side of the plate worked perfectly fine.


Im in limpopo.


----------



## Drikusw (7/12/18)

I have found that if the resistance is too low it won’t work in series. 
What is your ohms?


----------



## J man (7/12/18)

Drikusw said:


> I have found that if the resistance is too low it won’t work in series.
> What is your ohms?


Running dual claptons at .24


----------



## Drikusw (7/12/18)

J man said:


> Running dual claptons at .24


Should be fine. 
Have you tried screwing on a different atty?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## J man (7/12/18)

Drikusw said:


> Should be fine.
> Have you tried screwing on a different atty?


I have. But the mod doesnt even light up if I put it in series.


----------



## Paul33 (8/12/18)

Can you post a pic of your plate series side up please?


----------



## J man (9/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> Can you post a pic of your plate series side up please?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/12/18)

J man said:


> View attachment 153391


It’s truly bizarre that regulated AND unregulated series aren’t working. 

It could be the potentiometer but that wouldn’t explain why it wouldn’t work in unregulated series because that’ll bypass the potentiometer completely. 

How old is the mod?


----------

